# Micro-Blog Twitter gehackt



## Newsfeed (6 Januar 2009)

"Multiple accounts hacked. Situation stable" heißt es, nachdem insgesamt 33 Accounts missbraucht wurden -- darunter die von Barack Obama und Britney Spears.

Weiterlesen...


----------

